# paint for jigheads/pinmins



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

I'd like to start painting my own pinmins. what kind of paint should be used? is acrylic paint that you can get at any old craft store waterproof? or does it need some kind of sealer? I saw at gander mountain they have lure paint but it's $5 a color, where at the craft store it's as low as $1 for acrylic paint.


----------



## SeA nYmPhO (Mar 25, 2008)

I've always used Behr paint from Hope Depot. Whatever we have left over from painting the house goes right to my lures I make. I've had really good luck with Dark Greens on hard baits for eyes.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

jig heads..... I use pro tec powder paint , but hear the Harbor freight paint is just as good, don't know first hand just read it


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

I get powder paint from work for free. And if it free it is for me.LOL


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

ironman172 said:


> jig heads..... I use pro tec powder paint , but hear the Harbor freight paint is just as good, don't know first hand just read it


+1 on the powder paint!!! For years I used to dip my jig heads in paint..it's a P.I.A! Took one night to dry the white primer then another night to dry the color I wanted...with powder paint..it takes all but 30 minutes to finish 20 jig heads! And it's great looking finish and very durable...

..don't get the cheapie stuff from the craft store..I've tried it..it looks great but does not last


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

The easiest paint I use is the little bottles of Testor's enamel normally used for crafts and model car/airplanes, usually found in "hobby" stores-and usually pretty cheap! I don't DIP them, or prime-just apply with a tooth pick! ALWAYS cover(after well dried) with clear nail polish-makes them nearly un-chipable!! If jigs tied with hair or feathers, put some nail polish on your thread wrapping also. After I paint eyes on jigheads(always paint eyes on), I clear coat every one also with clear nail polish! If you get paint in the lure eyelets, push a pin thru them when completely dry.


----------

